# Bargain Book Finds: March 2010



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here. Click here for the February 2010 bargain book thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19268.msg364817.html#msg364817

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator. Thanks for your cooperation!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5. . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!

Just squeezing in as bargain-priced - Tell No One and Gone for Good - two books by Harlan Coben for $9.99.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Just squeezing in as bargain-priced - two books by Harlan Coben for $9.99.


Just a note on this one, it is a bargain, but the formatting is beyond terrible.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

*$1.99*

Try Dying by James Scott Bell











I'm reading Write Great Fiction - Plot & Structure by him and he seems like would be a good author.


----------



## sds1984 (Apr 7, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Battle-Network-Zombies-ebook/dp/B0036FOGU6/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

The latest from Mark Henry!

Great read. .01 from Amazon.com


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Scairy Tales: 13 Tantalizing Tales of Terror







by Greg Banks. An anthology of thirteen marvelous stories and a bargain for $1.99.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Little Blue Whales







by Ken Lewis is a marvelous police crime drama set on the Oregon coast. Feel the tension ratchet up as the serial killer who's murdering and mutilating young boys seems to be one step ahead of the police.

A bargain for $3.99.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

slowrie said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Battle-Network-Zombies-ebook/dp/B0036FOGU6/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> 
> The latest from Mark Henry!
> 
> Great read. .01 from Amazon.com


This one is now free.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

$1.99. Such a deal!


----------



## alhscw (Mar 2, 2010)

Here are a couple that I found from my wish list -

*Song of Kali* by _Dan Simmons_ for $3.21











*Watership Down: A Novel* by _Richard Adams_ for $4.95


----------



## alhscw (Mar 2, 2010)

Another one that showed up in the "Customers Who Bought This Item Also Bought" from my previous post.

*Phases of Gravity* by _Dan Simmons_ for $3.21


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry, haven't mastered link-making but a friend told me this was good. The Midwife $4

DID IT!!! Thanks!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Bloodstained Sea: The US Coast Guard in the Battle of the Atlantic 1941-1944

I've posted this before (it was among the first books I bought for my Kindle!) but it remains $1.99. A good book for someone interested in naval history.


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

New in ebook format from romance novelist Patricia Rice: _Merely Magic_ - $4.99 - witch vs. aristocrat means the sparks fly!

Not in Kindle store but available in Kindle format at Book View Cafe.


​


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Post your found bargain* books here. Click here for the February 2010 bargain book thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19268.msg364817.html#msg364817
> 
> This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please.
> 
> ...


Two of Coben's best books...


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

*$2.99*

A Field of Darkness by Cornelia Read


----------



## alhscw (Mar 2, 2010)

*The Night's Dawn Trilogy* by _Peter F. Hamilton_ for $7.99











This book really doesn't violate the "under $5" rule. The "trilogy" was was originally released as six books in the U.S. - each portion of the trilogy was split into two parts. It is currently available in paperback from Amazon as follows:


The Neutronium Alchemist  -  1168 pages ($11.55)The Naked God  -  1360 pages ($11.55)The Reality Dysfunction  -  1120 pages ($11.55)   *3648 pages total ($34.65)*

So that makes this come to $2.66 per book (or $1.33 for the original six parts) - well under $5. This is a H--U--G--E book that will keep a Sci Fi fan busy reading for quite a while.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sure this has been posted in past months but I just came across it on Amazon again so here it is again for the newbies...I've only read the first in the series but enjoyed it and will definitely read the others. The *Lady Julia Grey series* by Deanna Raybourn, starts with _*Silent in the Grave*_, all three books bundled for $9.99.

There's no picture for this one.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/upload/B001VLXMB6/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_add?ie=UTF8&rnd=1267733919


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dark Vampires







by Karl Larew is a hilarious spoof on vampire stories. It was like the Three Stooges meet Maxwell Smart and Agent 99. A good deal for $2.95.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh - GREAT thread - I am definitely checking out some of these titles.

I've created a listmania of Free or Cheap Kindle Romances. Many are the free ones currently on the bestseller list but I've also found a few fun ones just by digging around Amazon. I've removed the ones that have gone up in price.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/listmania/fullview/R1445AC1UQQ3AJ/ref=cm_pdp_lm_title_1

Enjoy

Thanks for the ideas.

Jenna


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

The Vampire Shrink by Linda Hilburn was just released for the Kindle and has a bargain price of $1.99. The second book in the series, Dark Harvest, has a bargain price of $3.99.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

The Percy Jackson and the Olympians series has dropped to $4.40 per book for the first four in the series. It's a great series for elementary and middle school age kids. My daughter is in the 6th grade and they are reading it in class. 
Sorry, I still suck with the link maker!


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Here you go:


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

The 4th book seems to be $6.39


----------



## AmberA (Mar 8, 2010)

Tigers Curse, by Colleen Houck
Great read for .99. Anyone who enjoys shapeshifters, mythology, Indian culture, and love stories. The first couple chapters were a little rough but it became extremely engrossing. The second book is also on the Kindle and the 3rd is due to release in May. The second book is listed at 6.99 though.

Here's a link because this is like my 4th post and I'm not sure how you guys put the book covers on there!

http://www.amazon.com/Tigers-Curse-ebook/dp/B002UKOL6M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1268008783&sr=8-2


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

During ebook week, everyone should check out Smashwords. They are offering, 25% off some novels, 50% off some and a bunch of free books. I went there yesterday and spent some time checking out the Romance genre novels. I ended up picking up 12 books for a total of $12. One nice thing is that they offer a free preview of at least 20-30% of the book's content so you can read quite a bit of it to decide if you like the author's style.

I got totally hooked on an Indie Regency Romance author named Cari Hislop and ended up getting all of her books. She had two free novels available and 2 novels and a novella for 50% off, so I ended up spending $6.50 to buy all of her books.

The link to their main page is:

http://www.smashwords.com/

From there you can filter by genre, free books, short (<25K words) or long (>25K words), and then by discount code. The site was running really slow earlier this week, but apparently they've upgraded their server and it was much better yesterday.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

worktolive said:


> During ebook week, everyone should check out Smashwords. They are offering, 25% off some novels, 50% off some and a bunch of free books. I went there yesterday and spent some time checking out the Romance genre novels. I ended up picking up 12 books for a total of $12. One nice thing is that they offer a free preview of at least 20-30% of the book's content so you can read quite a bit of it to decide if you like the author's style.
> 
> I got totally hooked on an Indie Regency Romance author named Cari Hislop and ended up getting all of her books. She had two free novels available and 2 novels and a novella for 50% off, so I ended up spending $6.50 to buy all of her books.
> 
> ...


If you want a quick and dirty search, you can go to the Smashwords site dedicated to cheap literature, all books $5 and less.
http://cheaplit.com/length/1/0/0/0


----------



## alhscw (Mar 2, 2010)

It sure has been slow on this thread lately! Here are a number of well rated books that I've picked up over the past few days. Several of them - such as the Konrath books - have been mentioned in other threads on this board. And I'm sure many of the others have appeared in previous month's lists. Happy reading...



The Blackgloom Bounty by Jon F. Baxley
for $0.99









 

Eleganta: A novel of Fairykind by Denny Swartzlander
for $1.00











Along Came a Demon (Whisperings) by Linda Welch
for $0.99









 

The Demon Hunters (Whisperings) by Linda Welch
for $1.29











Wistril Compleat by Frank Tuttle
for $0.99









 

Starstrikers (The Galaxy Collision Series) by Ken McConnell
for $0.99











The NeXt Dimension by John Dillard
for $0.99









 

The Sleep of the Gods by James Sperl
for $2.99











Into The Out Of by Alan Dean Foster
for $3.21









 

Shot of Tequila by J.A. Konrath
for $1.99











Suckers by J.A. Konrath, Jeff Strand
for $1.99









 

Truck Stop - A Psycho Thriller by Jack Kilborn, J.A. Konrath
for $1.99











Beneath - A Novel by Jeremy Robinson
for $2.99









 

Mankind's Worst Fear by David L Erickson
for $0.99











Galaxy of Heroes by Gus Flory
for $0.99









 


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

alhscw said:


> It sure has been slow on this thread lately! Here are a number of well rated books that I've picked up over the past few days. Several of them - such as the Konrath books - have been mentioned in other threads on this board. And I'm sure many of the others have appeared in previous month's lists. Happy reading...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I read these two awhile back and enjoyed them - some romance, a little mystery, and a heroine who can see and speak to ghosts. They're kind of urban fantasy, except they are not set in a gritty urban environment.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Maxx said:


> The 4th book seems to be $6.39


$4.40 again!

Also Male Call by Denise A Agnew is free and the next three books in the series, Unconditional Surrender, Private Manuvers, and Close Quarters are all $2.80 each!


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$3.99


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$3.99


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$3.99


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I think I've posted this link here before. I have created a listmania of Free or Cheap Kindle Romances.

I recently updated it - all titles are under $4.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/listmania/fullview/R1445AC1UQQ3AJ/ref=cm_pdp_lm_title_1

Enjoy -

Jenna


----------



## Lori (Jan 29, 2009)

The Second Opinion by Michael Palmer is $4.40.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002F0X0N2/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0FPTWAJTBGF0DZFQXPCR&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Author Eyes said:


> Radium Halos for only .99!! All formats here: http://girlebooks.com/ebook-catalog/shelley-stout/radium-halos/


This book really sounds interesting and is also available for 99 cents at Amazon


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

$2.99


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

Miracle at St. Anna - $0.74


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

OMG I FINALLY got it to work LOL. Good grief!!!

Out of the Black 2.99










The Storms of Eternity 0.99










Mankind's Worst Fear 0.99










Het Madden, A Zombie Perspective. Book One: WRATH 2012 0.99










These four are the same Author. Lee Goldberg:

The Walk 1.99










Three Ways to Die 0.99










My Gun has Bullets 1.99










Beyond the Beyond 1.99


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

A spoof on the mystery genre, a children's/YA book out by The Friday Project (UK press): Third Pig Detective Agency

http://www.amazon.com/Third-Pig-Detective-Agency-ebook/dp/B002RI9PEK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1269174784&sr=1-1

On sale or special for $1.03 for Kindle!

Harry Pigg, the only surviving brother from the Big Bad Wolf attacks, has set up business as a private detective in Grimmtown, only things aren't going too well. Down on his luck, with bills to pay and no clients in sight the outlook is poor. But then in walks local businessman Aladdin who needs someone to help him track down an old lamp.What follows is a case of nursery rhyme-noir. Funny, thrilling and always entertaining, Harry Pigg is an old breed of hero for a new generation. It's as if Humphrey Bogart or James Cagney had walked into the middle of a bedtime story.A comedy caper for all ages. The first in a major new series.


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

This is showing up as $9.99.



AppleBlossom said:


> Miracle at St. Anna - $0.74


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NessaBug said:


> This is showing up as $9.99.


Whoo, I'm glad I grabbed it during the brief window! You really have to jump on these sometimes.


----------



## aberaussie (Jan 16, 2010)

On The Beach by Nevil Shute for $4.95.

http://www.amazon.com/On-the-Beach-ebook/dp/B0035JEPAO/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## firey111 (Mar 25, 2010)

Just finished a great, scary book by Scott Nicholson- "The Red Church" only $1.99! Now I'm reading "The Skull Ring" by the same author. If you like Stephen King or Dean Koontz you should check out Nicholson. And the prices can't be beat!





















The novel-length ones are $1.99 (except one) and the shorter ones are $0.99. Only "They Hunger" is a bit above the bargain book price at $5.59, but that looks like a good read too!

The Red Church- $1.99
The Skull Ring- $1.99
Burial To Follow (novella)- $0.99
Flowers (short stories)- $0.99
Ashes (short stories)- $0.99
The First (short stories)- $0.99
They Hunger- $5.59 (a little over $5)

See all Nicholson's Kindle books here: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-handle-url?_encoding=UTF8&search-type=ss&index=digital-text&field-author=Scott%20Nicholson

There are a few other books by Nicholson that aren't available for Kindle yet, but these seem to be harder to find.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

This one looks funny and it's FREE!!

_The Twelve Sacred Traditions of Magnificent Mothers-in-Law._

http://www.amazon.com/Twelve-Traditions-Magnificent-Mothers-ebook/dp/B002B55H6O/ref=pd_ts_kinc_15?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

0.99 








0.99 







0.99

Don't know anything about any of them but willing to give it a shot for 99 cents

_--- fixed links_


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

[quote

_--- fixed links_ 
[/quote]

Oh thank God! LOL I can't get the BBC code to work to save my soul apparently. Just spent 20 min trying to fix my previous links too and can't get it to work!


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

The Way of the Wolf - E.E. Knight - $2.00 (no image for the Kindle book)


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

AppleBlossom said:


> The Way of the Wolf - E.E. Knight - $2.00 (no image for the Kindle book)


That's a good one. It's a bargain with one caveat...the sequels are $6 something and you will probably end up with those too


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

NessaBug said:


> This is showing up as $9.99.


Miracle at St. Anna NOW showing up at $2.44.  It's all over the place!


----------



## nancyjane (Mar 27, 2010)

Many Paths, a fantasy short story collection by Pati Nagle, is available for $1.99 at Book View Café
read a free sample


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

AppleBlossom said:


> The Way of the Wolf - E.E. Knight - $2.00 (no image for the Kindle book)


I bought this a couple of months back, it's a good start to a series I am really enjoying so far.


----------



## alcina (Jul 2, 2009)

*No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency* book 1 $1.99 only until 4 April!


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

I apologize in advance for any repeats and resident author links. 

A Dirty Business - Joe Humphrey - 0.99











Diencephalon - Bill Clem - $1.99











Deep in my Heart - Ralph Gessner - $2.49











They All Fall Down - Bill Clem - $2.95











The Acorn Stories - Duane Simolke - $3.00


----------



## sport91 (May 6, 2009)

I just finished this book on a recommendation from this board and thought it was really interesting and a good read. I didn't know anything about the people who painted actual radium on the clocks back in the day. Definitely worth reading and a great deal!



PraiseGod13 said:


> This book really sounds interesting and is also available for 99 cents at Amazon


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Hopefully I'm not repeating...









0.99 







0.99









0.99 







0.99









0.99 







0.99









0.99 







0.99









0.99 







0.99









0.99 







1.00









0.99 







0.99

Disclaimer: I haven't read all of these and usually find them by following the links given after purchasing one of the other bargain books. I try to make sure they're all actual books and not just chapters, but I make no promises.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Separated these because they were more than 1.00









1.50 







1.49









1.99 







1.29









1.49 







1.49









1.49 







1.49


----------

